# Easy instructions for cracking WEP in 3-10 minutes!



## Toca Loca Nation (Jun 22, 2004)

you need:

publically distributed software
two laptops
these instructions (courtesy of the fbi)

via boingboing.net

http://www.tomsnetworking.com/Sections-article111.php


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow. I thought it still took a while to crack WEP. I hope WPA is still relatively secure... (Assuming I use random characters and not a phrase)


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

What about security by using the MAC address (or whatever it's called in wireless cards)? Both at work and at home I have my airport base stations configured so that before any wireless user can connect, I have to manually add their MAC address to the list. 

I figured that this method meant that nobody can get into our wireless network unless their system's MAC address is already on the list but all this talk about WEP and WAP and finding holes in it, is making me wonder now if the access table is secure or not.

-Stephanie


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

From what I understand it is quite easy to change the MAC address of a device in Windows 2000/XP from the registry, so MAC address filtering while a good idea shouldn't be the only filtering that is done. Also, without even WEP or (preferably) WPA, all of the traffic can be read.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

MAC Filtering is trivial to bypass.

WPA-PSK is pretty secure if you're using a passphrase or 17 letters or more, however there are some DOS attacks that can be done against it. The compromise access, but not the actual data.

WPA (not -PSK) is pretty difficult to get past.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't even protect mine. I just don't feel the need or that insecure. I don't have a limit set on my Cable Access so it won't hurt me there, The router is Passworded really well. And I just don't see the point. If people really want in, they're going to get in. I just automatically assumed I would make it easy. lol


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't want someone sitting in their car outside my house surfing for kiddie porn. Unlikely - but it has happened.


----------



## Willy Z (Oct 25, 2004)

Although it doesn't it in the review from Tomshardware site, but on OS X , you need KISMAC, which doesn't let you grab packets with an airport extreme.
you need a regular airpord to get in active mode then start monitoring .

Anyways, 
Securing the network is good for the following things. (for a HOME user)

secure transaction over the internet (banking, credit card payment)
and not sharing your bandwith.

I have an open connection at home as i'm not restricted, even better, I have shared folders over the network that everybody can acces to...including my 37 GB MP3 collection 

the computers and the shared folders are well protected and read only...so it doesn't create a security threat.
now, for those who want to print to my printer, go for it...I'll keep the print outs


----------

